# Fractured scaphoid ??



## waspscentre12 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey all, have posted here as well as injury as my question is regarding S&P!

Hi all,

A little bit anxious here, so will get straight to the point.

I play rugby, 17 stone winger, pretty ripped up although not sure of exact BF %.

Have had pain in my wrist from a hand off almost 8 months ago now, had 3 x-rays, and now going for an MRI in about 4 weeks.

I have been told that if it is found to be fractured, I will face getting a screw to unite the bone, and then face 3 MONTHS with no gym!!!!!!!!!

So I would like to know if anyone has had previous experience of this, not neccesarily through rugby injuries and how long it took to get back to what they were lifting pre op etc.

Very anxious guys as I love my gym work and 3 months out is going to be hell on earth!!

If you need to know anything like diet, routines etc. let me know!

Thanks guys!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Scaphoid is a sh1tty bone to break I'm afraid mate, blood supply is terrible. just hit legs every 4-5 days and rest up


----------



## waspscentre12 (Sep 26, 2008)

If I'm facing 3 months no gym mate, you got any idea how long it will take to get back to what I am lifting now? Will I lose much strength? Anything I can do to minimise it, and what about size loss etc??

This is ****E!! Haha


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

As DB says, the scaphoid's a little bastard.

Listen to the docs and find something to fill your time until you can hit the weights again.


----------



## waspscentre12 (Sep 26, 2008)

Facing 3 months out...

Any idea how long it will take to get back to what I am lifting now? Will I lose much strength? Anything I can do to minimise it, and what about size loss etc??


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

waspscentre12 said:


> *If I'm facing 3 months no gym mate*, you got any idea how long it will take to get back to what I am lifting now? Will I lose much strength? Anything I can do to minimise it, and what about size loss etc??
> 
> This is ****E!! Haha


I think thats much to be fair.

I split mine in half about 12 years ago, they didnt screw it unfortunately, wish they had though.

I had 10 weeks in plaster, but was on my bike (how i broke it in the first place) within 3 weeks, with my cast on.

Wrist only gives me any problems when its cold or im lifting V heavy. Mega dose fish oil works wonders.

If you do choose not to train arms for 12 weeks, id suggest doing the smolov squat routine. By the end of it id be very surprised if your bench and overhead wasnt higher than when you started. And yes, I am serious.


----------



## waspscentre12 (Sep 26, 2008)

How do you mean, that's much to be fair man?

So it's plaster for roughly 10 weeks, rubbish!

I've been told to make sure it heals that I won't be able to train arms for the duration, but guna chat to the docs!

Why do you think they will be higher? Cos I can train without the pain and will have a stronger wrist?

Any ideas on maintaining weight and regards to how quickly i will regain strength etc?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

waspscentre12 said:


> How do you mean, that's much to be fair man?
> 
> So it's plaster for roughly 10 weeks, rubbish!
> 
> ...


haha, meant

Thats a bit much to be fair

but forgot the but.

10 weeks was because i kept ****ing the casts while riding and they wernt happy about it. Chances are you might not have a cast, Thats what the screw is for. Think i was told screw and bandage, or cast. They chose cast.

Seriously mate, get on smolov. I did nothign but squat for 8 weeks and my bench and deadlift both went up within 2 sessions. Strength wont be an issue, stability in your wrist may be, but theres no way around that.

Size? just keep eating and your muscles wont go anywhere.

Best of luck with recovery.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I had pretty much exactly the same problem, after months of pain found it had been fractured (pussy hairline fracture not a real one lmao) and had healed itself although was told could have done with being pinned even though just stress fracture.

Do as has been suggested and focus on other parts of training eg smolov if it doesnt hurt holding bar squatting, and any other exercises were dont have pressure on wrists.


----------

